# Looking for Research Subjects - 10m TT after lab tests (Cheshire area)



## Shane.Hall (10 Mar 2015)

Hi all,

I am a masters student at the University of Chester and I am writing my proposal for my end of year research project.
The study involves cyclists attending the lab in Chester to complete MAP test where your average power, vo2max and max heart rate will be taken. I will also factor in body composition testing and possibly lactate threshold. The key aim though is to use your weight and average power to calculate you Aerobic Fitness Index score.

This will then be used to establish a relationship with 10M TT performance to potentially identify a new base for training for optimal weight and power to increase performance times.

What i would need is 1 visit to the lab at Chester and then up to 15 cyclist (males & females over 18) to be taking part in the same 10M TT event.

If you are interested you can either comment below or email me on 0203435 at chester dot ac dot uk and feel free to ask me any questions you may have.

thanks for taking the time to read
Shane Hall
MSc. Sports Science (Physiology)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Mar 2015)

*Mod Note:* I have left this one here rather than in Research and Questionnaires simply because I feel it will get a wider and more targeted audience here. 
It may disappear to the other forum if @Shaun feels it should be in the other forum. SNSSO


----------



## Shane.Hall (10 Mar 2015)

here would be ideal as i am aiming the project specifically at TT cyclists


----------

